# Runny poo (poor Daisy)



## polly1harg (Jun 6, 2013)

Hello, 

So as this is my first puppy and therefore first runny poo situation. i thought i would ask for a little advise. 

Background 

I am feeding Daisy on Orijen (thanks to this site) the breeder has been weening her off her pedigree wet food for 2 week prior to us picking her up. She gave me one tin of her old food and i have continued to ween her off it over the last 3 days yesterday was the first day she had nothing but Orijen. We also use it alot of treats as well as others. She is being really fussy with treats and food and i was using Ham and Cheese as bonus treats every now and then. Her poo was fine sometimes firm sometimes a little soft nothing to worry about. Yesterday along with a full Orijen diet she had quite a few treats which she loves. They are special teething treats but she loves them. I read the packet towards the end of yesterday and noticed that she was only supposed to give her 2 day... woops. Won't be making that mistake again.

The poo 

So yesterday she had a solid poo in the morning then in the afternoon she had one solid poo then very quickly followed by by 2 runny poo's. Then later yesterday evening she had another runny poo. I did not feed her yesterday afternoon or evening... She is absolutely fine in herself though. I have held off feeding her this morning as again she had one solid (but soft) poo then followed by a few spots of runny poo. 

I have fed her this afternoon and for the first time ever she has eaten a whole bowl of food i have given her more and then some more still. Its a miracle to see her eating so well. I will see how her number 2 is later as today i have fed her nothing but Orijen so i will know if it is that which is not agreeing with her. 

I understand that it could be one of many things... 

Change of food too fast 
Orijen not agreeing with her (i know it can be too rich)
The change of home and environment

But what i would like to know is what do i do now? Should i carry on as normal and see if it settles down and if so how long do i wait? 

Should i change the Orijen now to something else?

Should i just add some tummy settler in the Orijen (such as yogurt or plain boiled rice)

Starve her for 2 hours (not sure about this due to being a puppy) 

Advise appreciated as always not sure what i would have done without this site!

Here are some picture from me and Daisy to say thank you for helping us so much!


----------



## SidneyM (Jun 15, 2013)

Hiya, this isn't advice really as I'm a first time puppy mum, but I thought I'd just share our experiences. Sidney seems to have pretty liquid poop after over-eating or after I've tried him on something new, like a bit of ham or sausage. I just figured this was because he has a baby gut and has never tried this stuff before, so his body's getting used to it. It happened a bit when I first gave him peanut butter kongs, and now after having them a few times, no runny poop afterwards! So maybe they just need to get used to all the new things they can eat? Good luck!


----------



## Daisydaisy (Jul 4, 2013)

My Daisy had the worst poop, the same as what you're describing. The breeder had fed her kinda cheap stuff, so we had switched to Merrick;s Puppy Plate, which is a five star food. However things were gross for me. So we added all of the tummy settlers, but nobetter. Tired and grossed out, we (kinda slowly) switched her over to Wellness Core Puppy. Now everything is much better. I wish we had just switched sooner.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I'd still feed Polly as I would assume that it was anyone of the things you mentioned and not that she's ill do I'd just try and rule them out, after all being a pup she could do without missing meals.
Like you said I'd stop the treats, mine can get a little loose if they've had certain treats, if not then possibly the Orijen like you say some find it too rich, mine never did but they had a chicken wing for tea which I think would have stopped this. See how it goes, but trial and error I suppose x


----------



## SamRinde (Jun 10, 2013)

Frankie just had exactly what you are talking about yesterday. He had a solid poo in the morning, a solid poo when I came home for lunch, followed pretty immediately by 3 other small very liquidy poos. We were worried and our vet told us to make him fast for 12-18 hours. So we did and no poop (good sign) so we just started giving him some very bland things (boiled chicken, rice, and sweet potatoes to firm up the stuff). His poo after this mornings meal was solid at one end and liquidy at the other. I'll see how it is after lunch. 

This is our first puppy and we live in an apartment where it is nearly impossible to avoid other dogs, so we are just concerned that he is sick. I'm hoping it is just an upset stomach and nothing further. 

We have a vet appointment on Monday (for another puppy shot) so I'll ask the doctor again then.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Mine had similar issues and I realized between the new treats and changing over food it was too much. So I stop using different treats but their kibble as their treat. A friend noted that with her dog they wanted him to value their kibble as high value treat and only after their poop was good for a few weeks did I introduce other treats and only a tiny bit as rewards. Now the past couple of weeks I've introduced a whole slew of new treats because of traveling and now being home bound after the surgery. But I still watch for changes.

Also is she having runny poo as in liquid or more toothpaste like texture. Theirs tended to be paste like especially if they have shorter time between poos.

It's funny because I found the notion of changing my nieces' and nephews' poopy diapers full on gross but I think about how sometimes i will stare at their poop, break it apart, note the smell, wipe their butts, pick it out of their coats and it doesn't phase me at all.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Oh and full on cutie pie!


----------

